# Wie schätzt Ihr Euer WoW-Können ein?



## Dargrimm (28. Januar 2009)

*Herzlich willkommen zur wöchentlichen buffed-Umfrage.*

*Worum geht's überhaupt?*
In diesem Forum stellen wir Euch regelmäßig neue Fragen rund um die Welt der Online-Rollenspiele. 
Die Ergebnisse besprechen wir übrigens jeden Freitag in unserer wöchentlichen MP3-Talkrunde, dem buffedCast (HIER KLICKEN).

*Das Thema der Woche:*
In dieser Woche wollen wir wissen, wie Ihr Euer WoW-Können einschätzt.

Viel Spaß beim Abstimmen und Kommentieren wünscht
Euer buffed-Team  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Soulman999 (28. Januar 2009)

JOa ich würde sagen ich bin instanzschreck 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Aber ohne farmen ich hasse das >.>


----------



## Xeyji (28. Januar 2009)

Geniale Umfrage - wobei jedoch manche wohl nicht wahrheitsgemäß bzw aus Scherz antworten.
Und ich würde mehr in Richtung PvP gehen und genauere Antwortmöglichkeiten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Leider kann ich nicht antworten da ich nichtmehr spiele...

Mfg Xeyji

edit: denn ob ich nun alle Raids und Arenen kenne sagt nichts über meinen Skill, oder doch?
Auch ob man nun nur questet sagt doch nichts darüber aus wie fähig man ist!
In der Umfrage sehe ich irgendwie nur wieder die Casual/Pg Sache...


----------



## Delhoven (28. Januar 2009)

Right, PVE ist jetzt nicht so so wahnsinnig aussagekräftig.


----------



## assist69 (28. Januar 2009)

Ich kenne alle Fähigkeiten von allen Klassen ausser Priester und Krieger 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Und bin mehr PVP orientiert darum weiss ich nicht was ankreuzen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kahadan (28. Januar 2009)

Ich halte mich für einen Profi.
Im Februar feiere ich meinen dreijähriges Jubiläum - drei Jahre sind viel Zeit um das eigene Spiel zu perfektionieren - sowohl im PvP als auch im PvE Spiel.

Allerdings muss ich Xeyji zustimmen muss, die Beschreibungen der anzukreuzenden Punkte sind nicht gut gewählt.
Auch jmd. der viel Questet und weniger raided/Arena spielt, kann "skilled" sein.


----------



## Tante V (28. Januar 2009)

Instanzenschreck klingt doch gut 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 *klick*


----------



## Sousuk (28. Januar 2009)

<-- Sofa-Spieler XD


----------



## ChAzR (28. Januar 2009)

<--- Profi 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Content-Clear...was ja atm in Lich King auch so schwer ist .... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




ps: wir hoffen auf Ulduar 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lo1 (28. Januar 2009)

Ich hab jetzt mal "Profi" gewählt ... 
kenne zwar Malygos nicht aber dafür den Rest schon ganz gut 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



MfG


----------



## Spectrales (28. Januar 2009)

Ihr erwartet euch ernstgemeinte Abstimmungen?


----------



## ChAzR (28. Januar 2009)

Spectrales schrieb:


> Ihr erwartet euch ernstgemeinte Abstimmungen?



diese abstimmung wird nie im leben ernst genommen werden...ich habe zwar so geantwortet wie ich mich einschätze aber naja es gibt zu viele doofköppe hier^^


----------



## BalianTorres (28. Januar 2009)

Zur Zeit wohl eher Sofa-Spieler da die Instanzen im Moment ,mehr oder weniger, keine Herausforderung mehr darstellen.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Morbash (28. Januar 2009)

Ich bin wohl der Sofa Spieler. 

oder vielleicht doch eher Rollenspieler?

man könnte nun über sinnige und unsinnige Auswahlmöglichkeiten bei dieser Umfrage nachdenken ... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Grüße,
Morbash


----------



## Kasching (28. Januar 2009)

also ich spiele zwar nicht mehr aber zu TBC - Zeiten würde ich sagen : Instanzschreck - Profi.  Hab halt geraidet ( Auge, SSC , MH , BT ) aber war nicht so das ich wie ein bescheuerter am Farmen war  aber ich kannte auch nicht alle Inis haargenau.


----------



## Láxoo (28. Januar 2009)

Bin noch nicht 80 also Queste ich ersteinmal.


----------



## Sephirót15 (28. Januar 2009)

Instanzenschreck klingt gut und triffts eig auch ganz gut. 
Wobei farmen... naja wenn es absolut nichts anderes mehr zu tun gibt vielleicht mal^^


----------



## Aldiana (28. Januar 2009)

Ich halte es für eher schwer im derzeitigen Addon eine fundierte Aussage zu treffen. Den "Profi" kann man leider nicht mehr wirklich vom Casual unterscheiden, weil es schlichtweg keine schweren Encouter/Instanzen mehr gibt. Man überlege einfach wer die Serverfirstkills bekommen hat. Nicht die "Skiller", sondern die Nerds die einfach nach 2 Tagen 80 waren und ne Naxx/Sath Gruppe zusammen hatten.
Vor WotLk konnte man davon ausgehen, dass die, die Sunwell clear hatten (vor dem Patch 3.0), hatten durchaus was drauf. (Was nicht bedeutet, dass die die vor M'uru waren schlecht sind 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

) Fakt ist, es gibt im Moment nichts an dem man sein Talent im PvE messen kann. Satharion mit 3 Drachen vielleicht, weil es die "schwerste" Aufgabe zu sein scheint. Der Titel "Immortal" oder "Undying" wo man in Naxx nicht sterben darf, könnte ein weiterer Anhaltspunkt sein für diszipliniertes Spielen.

Zur Abstimmung: Ich habe nichts gewählt weil es sich eben nicht messen lässt. Und jemand der in 5er Instanzen gut unterwegs ist, aber im Raid schlecht (vllt. auf Grund von Rechnerproblemen. Die Zauberdetails sind echt übel teilweise) kann genau so gut sein, wie jemand der nur Raiden kann aber in 5er Instanz keine Schnitte hat, weil er das Kleingruppenspiel nicht gewöhnt ist.


----------



## Tharasala (28. Januar 2009)

Die Überschrift passt ohnehin nicht mit der Umfrage als solches zusammen. Bei der Fragestellung "Wie schätzt Ihr Euer WoW-Können ein?", schlisst man doch automatisch darauf das es hier um den viel besprochenen "Skill" eines Spielers geht. Die Antwortmöglichkeiten wiederum vermitteln somit also das selbiegr einzig und allein durch das besuchen von Instanzen/Raids erlernt werden kann. Da aber gerade dieser Aspekt in WoW rein gar nichts über den "Skill" eines Spielers aussagt, ist die ganze Umfrage recht hinfällig. Ich hab vor WotLk Spieler kennengelernt die bereits fröhlich durch den Schwarzen Tempel hüpften, aber außer tollem Equip so rein gar nichts konnten. Mit WotLk sind die Instanzen/Raids ja noch anspruchsloser geworden.....was soll dann also das besuchen selbiger über den Spielerskill aussagen. Gut dressierte Affen können auch so ziemlich jede WoW-Instanz clearen.

Vielleicht wäre die Fragestellung: "Wie gut kennt ihr den WoW-Content?", besser. Das das eine hat nichts mit dem anderen zu tun.

Gruss
Tharasala


----------



## Zhiala (28. Januar 2009)

Hmm. irgendwo so zwischen Instanzenschreck und Sofa-Spieler^^
Ich kenn zwar die meisten Klassen und fast alle 5er innis hab aber mit Leistungsdruck nix am Hut. 
Es ist mir einfach zu stressig 5x am Tag in irgendeine Inze zu rennen, womöglich noch hero, um mir dann das Tankitem von nem Vergelter wegwürfeln zu lassen XD


----------



## Fredez (28. Januar 2009)

ich bin der r0xx0r imba bash0r!


----------



## Cervante (28. Januar 2009)

Mal davon abgesehen, dass ich ab und an wirklich nicht mehr weiß wie man am besten nach Booty Bay oder ähnliche Orte kommt, kenne ich die 5er Instanzen und einige Raids schon recht gut :-)

So Long 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Interminator (28. Januar 2009)

kenne mich eig in allen schlachtzuginstanzen und arenen aus. Finde aber auch das manche die erste antwort nur aus scherz geklickt haben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mikaster (28. Januar 2009)

1. Hab IMBA genommen, schließlich spiele ich nen UNTOTEN SCHURKMEN!1!!!1  

2. Euch fällt auch nichts neues mehr für die Umfragen ein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



3. Wieso macht Flo eig die WoW Umfrage???


----------



## The Holy Paladin (28. Januar 2009)

Spiele & raide seid ca Mai ´05 von daher.

MfG The Holy Paladin


----------



## Dr-Pinguin (28. Januar 2009)

ich bin irrietiert!!!!
die frage is, wie man sein können einschätzt und die antwortmöglichkeiten sind nur, ob man inis oder raids macht oder ob man questet. was hat das miteinander zu tun?
also bitte lieber dargrimm, stell das nächste mal deine frage anderst oder mach richtige antwortmöglichkleiten, z.B:
1: im pve versuch ich immer erster/bester zu sein - mit erfolg.
2: ich bin mittelmässig.
3: ist mir egal wie gut ich bin, hauptsache die gruppe hat erfolg.
4: ist mir völlig egal, ich mess mich nicht mit anderen.


----------



## Cerafin (28. Januar 2009)

leider fehlt etwas zwischen dem Raidchecker und dem 5er-Ini-Gott!


ich würd mich dazwischen ansiedeln! 

5er-Inis kenn ich sie alle auch auswendig!

NAxx kenn ich aber noch nicht wie meine westentasche und malygos gar net. satharion und archavon kenn ich auch gut genung!


----------



## _xXTheTruthXx_ (28. Januar 2009)

Klasse beherrsche ich aber die neuen Inis kenn ich noch nicht so gut, war erst in ein paar 5er Inis aber Sartharion hab ich auch schon überlebt *G*


----------



## Pusillin (28. Januar 2009)

hm finde die art der umfrage insgesamt sehr schlecht!
ich habe eigentlich keine zeit, um instazen oder raids zu machen, deswegen fallen die ersten drei aus -.-
jedoch spiele ich meine klasse schon seit mehreren jahren, und finde ich habe eine hohe ehrfahrung!
Skill ist nicht gleich wissen über instanzen oder raids!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
  gut gedacht ---schlecht gemacht (ist vielleicht auch schwer richtig zu fragen bei dem thema)

sry aber wahr.


----------



## Farol_Arthas (28. Januar 2009)

Ich bin so ein typischer Casual, mach gerne mal ne 5er ini, aber alles ohne druck ... ich war auch mal in ner gilde, die wollte unbedingt das ich bald 70 werde (zu bc-zeiten) der hab ich dann den rücken gekehrt, das war mir zu blöd 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Naja, wenn ich mal Zeit habe werde ich dann warscheinlich auf 80 auch raiden,  aber alles mäßig, bin nich itemgeil =)

und für todesritter braucht man sowieso nicht soviel skill 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



so long, Farol


----------



## Darussios (28. Januar 2009)

Ich zitiere euren Newseintrag mal:

"Registrierte buffed-User stimmen Woche für Woche über die interessantesten Themen der Online-Rollenspiel-Szene ab. "

Aber es kommen immer nur WoW-Umfragen.
Ich zocke zwar nur WoW, aber könnt ihr net mal zwecks Fairness Umfragen für WAR etc bringen?

Mfg


----------



## Gameropa (28. Januar 2009)

Klasse Umfrage!!!!!    

Man/Frau hat ja richtig die Auswahl. Bei solchen Antworten sehe ich davon ab abzustimmen. Ich hätte mir eine differenzierter Auswahl an Abstimmmöglichkeiten gewünscht, denn dies ist in meinen Augen eine verarsche. Entschuldigung für den Ausdruck, aber so sehe ich das nun mal.


----------



## Deanne (28. Januar 2009)

Ich würde mich als Profi bezeichnen, der aber nach wie vor des Spaßes wegen zockt und sich nicht unter Druck setzen lässt. Die meisten Inis kenn ich auswendig und was die Raids betrifft, sind mir die Taktiken auch ziemlich geläufig. Trotzdem hänge ich nicht jeden Tag 24 Stunden vor dem Rechner und raste aus, wenn mal irgendwas nicht hundertprozentig läuft. Ich nehme meine Aufgaben zwar ernst, aber es ist trotzdem immer noch ein Spiel. Insofern habe ich mich für "Instanz-Schreck" entschieden. Trotzdem finde ich die Auswahlmöglichkeiten nicht optimal, denn man sollte den Skill eines Spielers nicht daran fest machen, wie häufig er zockt oder welche Raids er schon von innen gesehen hat, denn es gibt genug Leute, die ihre Klasse beherrschen, aber einfach keine Zeit für regelmäßiges zocken haben.


----------



## ChAkuz@ (28. Januar 2009)

Also ich schätze mich so als Instanzschreck ein^^ Raids kenn ich mehr oder weniger, aber die meisten eben garnicht.
Aber bis auf Oculus kenn ich alle 5er Instanzen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## the chinese (28. Januar 2009)

Ich glaub es gibt kaum Einsteiger, die wissen was buffed.de ist^^


----------



## Vindex (28. Januar 2009)

Sehr guter pvp spieler, zähle mich zu den oberen 20%


----------



## Toraka' (28. Januar 2009)

Ich denke ich bin (ehrlich) IMBA! Da ich mit grösserer Intelligenz gesegnet bin, habe ich kein Problem Instanzen Raids sowie alle Skills der Klassen im Kopf zu behalten. 
Ich weiss auch was gut für mich ist und was wann am meisten bringt

Was manche jedoch an den Start bringen...
"Ich hab Zorn der Gerechtigkeit nicht gelernt wozu auch macht überhaupt kein Schaden du nap" von einem Defpala...
Ich meine, ich weiss dass es nicht nur Leute wie mich gibt (leider) aber etwas skill und gehirn einschalten könnte man doch erwarten?


----------



## stean111 (28. Januar 2009)

also ähh ich weiß nicht was ich nehmen soll.....sofa-spieler am besten nur ich zocke nicht beim quesen sonden hehe lall eher immer in azeroth rum^^ was halt alles so pasiert^^ und wen ich zocken kan hehe^^


----------



## ThomasO (28. Januar 2009)

*Mindestens Instanzenschreck trifft schon zu.*

Als Deff Krieger ergibt sich das eh mehr oder weniger, da man nun mal solch eine Klasse spielt, die fix und gut ausgerüstet sein bzw. werden muss. 
Auch wenn die ganze Gruppe Null Ahnung hat von der Ini, muss der Tank zumindest ein wenig wissen rund um die Ini besitzen.

Allerdings Raide ich auch und das nicht wenig.
Bedingt durch das neue Addon, kenne ich allerdings nicht alle alten Raidinstanzen.


----------



## Gragoyle (28. Januar 2009)

Ich bin ja gearde erst mal lvl 53 ich würde mich so zwischen Sofa-Spieler und Einsteiger einbringen da ich ja noch nicht mal in einer Raid instanz war  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Namir (28. Januar 2009)

ich würde die auswahlen jetzt nicht als unterschiede im können ansehen sondern eher im wissen und mehr zeit haben.

ich habe von schon bollwerk zu zweit gecleart (2x 60er), hab mit meinem todesritter zul gurub solo geschafft und onyxia auch. ich würde eher sowas als können einordnen, mich aber deswegen noch lange nicht als imba ansehen.


----------



## simoni (28. Januar 2009)

Ich spiel kein WoW, bin aber trotzdem imba xD


----------



## Bloodfool (28. Januar 2009)

mh naja ... sofa gamer XDDDDDD
ka lust in inis zu gehen irgendwie ... und deswegen levle ich auch so slow XD ich komm gar nich mehr weiter und steck auf 72 fest XD wenn mir ne freundin nich helfen würde, würd ich glaube ewig drauf rumhocken =P  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
njo lieber das spiel geniessen als so schnell und hop hop ^^  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Animos93 (28. Januar 2009)

Hab T7,5  voll und kenne den gesamten content bin also nen echter profi^^


----------



## rulaniias (28. Januar 2009)

naja wer den gesamten content auf hc und non hc clear hat mit 6k mana ne hc zu healn und 3 allys solo schafft 2 mal die woche city raid macht naja ich denke das is nen imba wert 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kofineas (28. Januar 2009)

Total unsinnige Frage mit unpassenden Antworten.

Was hat die Art und Weise das Spiel zu spielen mi dem Können zu tun??


----------



## Fixxy (28. Januar 2009)

<Es sollte die Antwortmöglichkeit:
"Ich kenne die meisten 5er Inis, spiele aber nur ab und zu und dann ganz entspannt"

geben...

Jetzt bin ich halt sofaspieler


----------



## TilemannPlaya (28. Januar 2009)

Wie schon von einigen Vorrednern erwähnt leitet sich das WoW Können nicht unbedingt davon ab, welche Instanzen und Raids man kennt oder wieviel Zeit man zum zocken hat. Ich persöhnlich habe "Profi" ausgewählt, da ich alle Raids / Instanzen kenne und da ich meiner Meinung nach meine Klasse beherrsche ^^

MfG


----------



## kocki23 (28. Januar 2009)

gehts nur mir so oder gehen die (zugegeben witzig verfassten Antworten) mal so richtig schön an der Fragestellung vorbei. Wenn ich mir die Antworten anschaue sollte die Fragestellung lieber lauten womit vertreibt ihr euch die Zeit in WoW.

jobod

Ps: nächste woche bitte mit passenden antworten danke!

pps: zitat meiner sehr geschätzten ehemaligen Lateinlehrerin "Thema verfehlt..setzen...6" *schlurz


----------



## DerBuuhmann (28. Januar 2009)

Mal ganz ehrlich.... hier kann doch kaum einer wiederstehen sich möglichst gut einzuschätzen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


ging mir genauso, aber dann dachte ich mir "sei doch ehrlich" und nun steh ich gerechter Weise bei IMBAAAA!!!! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## feaiix (28. Januar 2009)

dumme umfrage, dumme antworten.


----------



## Einsam (28. Januar 2009)

bei der umfrage fühl ich mich verarscht...
der ansatz war gut, aber der schlechte humor besser.

mfg
einsam


----------



## Evilslyn (28. Januar 2009)

Wie Geil. Die Umfrage is representativ. Die meisten halten sich doch tatsächlich für Profis. ^^


----------



## Bartelbi (28. Januar 2009)

es ist so schwer, sich selbst einzuschätzen, aber ich würd mich selbst noch über Profi einordnen.

Ich kenne jede Instanz in und auswendig (nur hdw verwirrt mich immer wieder), Lore kenn ich mich auch gut aus, kann eigentlich jede Klasse spielen, weiß wo was wann is, joa, was muss man noch können um "Imba" zu sein? Allerdings muss ich sagen, dass sich das alles eher aufs PVE beschränkt, bin nicht so pvp-begeistert ...spiele schon seit Novemeber 2005 und da lernt man unweigerlich dazu, jedes Jahr, jeden Monat, jeden Tag ein wenig mehr 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Greshnak (28. Januar 2009)

Ich mag mich nie selbst einordnen...
Also außer dem DK kenne ich alle Klassen ganz gut, und auch so weiß ich ziemlich viel dort.
Das Problem ist nur ich kann mich hier nicht einordnen weil ich eine Sache kaum kenne: Instanzen, gesamt war ich erst in 3-4 Stück.
Also Profi würde ich nicht sagen, dann eher der Sofaspieler.


----------



## wuschel21 (28. Januar 2009)

Instanzschreck: Ich bin der Meister der Fünfergruppen – und Abends farme ich noch. 

Das hab ich mal genommen naja auch wen das net zu 100% stimmt mir fehlt noch Ahn'kahet auf hero aber sonst kenne ich alle von vorne hinten rechts und links^^. Und das mit dem farmen stimmt nur dan wen ich raiden gegangen bin und nur verrecke --Aggro ftw--^^


----------



## Goim der einzig wahre (28. Januar 2009)

Zuwenig antwortmöglichkeiten... zwischen sofa und insatnzschreck gibts auch noch dinge


----------



## Mike.. (28. Januar 2009)

Sofa Spieler 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hazard (28. Januar 2009)

Naja, ich sag mal so:
Da Flo ja eigendlich Der WoW - hater  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 vom buffed team ist, kann man ihm die Fragestellung gerad mal noch verzeihen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

*hihi*

mfG Haz


----------



## Murly (28. Januar 2009)

Das ihr alle so rummeckern müsst.
Ich denke diese 5 Antworten reichen um sich irgendwo in irgendeine Schublade zu stecken.
Wenn ihr auf 80 Lieber Questet oder ob ihr zum 20ten mal die selbe Heroic macht ist doch egal?
Natürlich sind Fragen mit denen man sich Profilieren soll nicht Perfekt.. 
Aber wenn Buffed mal eben auf 800.000 Deutsche Wow Spieler Individuell eingehen soll, na dann Prost Mahlzeit.

Ich würde mich als Profi sehen, da ich die meisten Klassen/Skillungen/Möglichkeiten Kenne und teilweise auch Beherrschen, das hat aber garnichts damit zu tun das ich gerne Twinke, oder viel Raide? 

Ich weiß das ich als Defftank schon sehr Überdurchschnittlich Spiele was Reaktionszeit / Aggromanagment angeht.

Und das macht mich denke ich zu einem Profi, egal ob ich alle Hero Erfolge/Raid Erfolge/Quest Erfolge habe.

Also stellt euch nicht so Stur & Stimmt ehrlich mit ab. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Phenyl19 (28. Januar 2009)

Sofa Spieler passt denk ich am besten zu mir...   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Aber im großen und ganzes sind die Antwortmöglichkeiten nicht so passend, naja whatever


----------



## Quizmaster at Work (28. Januar 2009)

Ich kenn mich eigentlich ganz gut aus, bin aber mehr als ein Sofa-Spieler, weil ich mir selbst ein wenig Leistungsdruck mache 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Mehr als ein Sofa-Spieler aber weniger als ein 5-Mann-Instanzen-Profi.


----------



## Hasal (28. Januar 2009)

joa Sofa-Spieler passt denke am besten, seit ich keine ordentliche Raidgilde mehr hatte wurde nur noch aus fun gezockt. Leistungsdruck = 0.


----------



## cazimir (28. Januar 2009)

-_IMBA! Im nächsten Lexikon findet Ihr unter dem Eintrag mein Foto. <hust>_
-->Ich beherrsche meine Klasse optimal und habe eine hervorragende Übersicht über meine Mitspieler und das Raidgeschehen.
-_Ich bin Profi und kenne alle Schlachtzugsinstanzen und/oder Arenen wie meine Westentasche._

Irgendwie fehlt mir die Antwort, dass ich ein fähiger Teamspieler bin. WoW ist immer noch ein mmorpg, was stark auf Teamplay ausgelegt ist und keine jump&run-shooter mit Chatfunktion.


----------



## TheFallenAngel999 (28. Januar 2009)

Also in der Kategorie Sofa-Spieler, obwohl dass mit den Questen nicht wirklich auf mich zutrifft.

 Fast jeden Abend wird mit Razzlor PvP Ehre in Schlachtfeldern gesamelten und gestern zum ersten mal 2 vs 2 Arena ausprobiert, aber gegen einen DK der weit besser Equipt ist als ich No Chance auf den Level (59)

 Und sonst wenn ich meine Schlachtfeld Statistik ansehe lige ich auch ständig im Alterac oder anderen Schlachtfeldern hinter anderen Melees. Bion aber nicht der letzte der Schamis. Also würde ich mich eher als Mittelmässiger Spieler einstufen. Und es gibt viele Fähigkeiten von anderen Klassen die ich auch nicht kenne vor allem auch neueFähigkeiten bei Druiden, Magier, Hexer, Todesritter.

 Und auch in PvE (mit Seloria)irgendwas mache ich beim Schaden falsch, gestern schafft ich es gerade mla um Platz 3 mit den Moonkin zu streiten, aber als der AE Schaden machte kam ich hinter ihm... Und gegen Jäger und Pala-Tank hatte ich so oder so keine Chance. Und dann nächste Grp, abgeschlagen hinter Pala Tank, Todesritter, Furor Krieger. Entweder liegts an Skillung, Equip oder auch Spielweise, ich arbeite da noch an mir...

 Also auch da nur Mittelmas, leider halt.


----------



## Minastry (28. Januar 2009)

Also meiner Meinung nach fehlen da einfach zuviele Antwortmöglichkeiten, als das man hier ordentlich abstimmen könnte. Ganz einfach...


----------



## Gustav Gans (28. Januar 2009)

Eine solche Umfrage von dir Florian?

Und dann keine Antwort die mittelmäßig ist, als Bsp. "Ich kenne die Instanzen und Welt, farmen ist leider ein muss." o.ä.? Hatte gedacht du bist in Fragestellen besser  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Evtl, verstehe ich aber auch nicht das eine Umfrage nur polarisieren soll und nicht wirkliche Ergebnisse bringen soll.
Als ich noch gespielt habe, (bis lvl80 und Satharion) kannte ich mich aus, aber das farmen mag ich nicht. Nur für Raids war es unumgänglich. 

Gruß
Gustav


----------



## AttontheLightbringer (28. Januar 2009)

Tja... was soll ich dazu sagen, ich zählr mal ein paar Dinge auf:

Ich spiele seit 3 1/2 jahren, bzw etwas länger schon, WoW
Ich kenne mich bestens mit dem Paladin(alle skillungen etc.), dem Feraldruiden und dem Dk aus
Ich kann auch andere Klassen gut spielen/skillen/equipen etc.
Ich kenne noch sehr viele Raids und Weltbosse aus der Pre-BC Zeit
Ich kenne einen großteil aller BC Raids, die Instanzen so wieso, weil ich selber sehr sehr viel geraidet hab und ne zeit täglich in ne hero/ini gerannt bin
In WotLK kenn ich alle heros, raids aus zeit gründen noch nicht sooo sehr

Ergo schätze ich mich mal in die zone zwischen: "Ich bin profi" und "Instanzenschreck" ein

Edit: PvP hab ich ganz vergessen, Arenen und BGs kenn ich alle sehr gut, auch wenn ich nie sooo arg viel PvP gemacht habe, das ist nicht so meins, ich mach lieber PvE


----------



## Teradas (28. Januar 2009)

Soulman999 schrieb:


> JOa ich würde sagen ich bin instanzschreck
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Jop,ist bei mir genauso^^


----------



## DeusExMachina (28. Januar 2009)

wieviel leute sich hier wohl überschätzen??? ^^

selbst wenn ich imba wäre, würd ich das nie kundtun... so genießt ein genießer (könner)


----------



## 5Heiko12 (28. Januar 2009)

Hi,
dann melde ich mich auch mal zu Wort. Da ich wie fast jeder hier einen 80er mein eigen nennen darf gehöre ich wohl schon zu gehobenen Schicht. Da meine favorite klasse eindeutig der mage ist und ich eh nur ab 16 uhr effektiv spielen kann würdet ihr mich wohl zu gelegenheits spieler stecken, aber dem ist nicht so! ich bin ein wahrhafter ini schreck ob ich grad den drachen im nexus den arsch versohle und in 25 inis den boden küsse, ne spaß beiseite, bin ich eigentlich recht gut dabei. Viele denken jetzt bestimmt, haha mage der reißt doch im pvp nichts. tja weit gefehlt auch dort erzittern manch feinde vor meinem namen. von daher weiß ich jetzt auch nicht direkt was ich ankreuzen soll. ich mach inis, pvp aber ich bin nicht gut genug um mich profi oder mich imba zu nennen. wobei ich eher in richtung profi tendiere.

also bis die tage, euer Heiko


----------



## Tabuno (28. Januar 2009)

Ich würd mal sagen second, ich will ja nicht übertreiben... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Exomia (28. Januar 2009)

Die Antworten gefallen mir nicht wirklich! Aber ich hab mich als "Profi" bezeichnet, ganz einfach aus dem Grund ich habe den Content clear, und Heros gehe ich maximal noch mit irgend welchen Twinks. Ich bin Zwar der Meinung ein guter Spieler zu sein, aber noch lange kein Profi! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Anduris (28. Januar 2009)

Ganz klare Sache: Im Lexikon wird man unter dem begriff 'IMBA' nur mein Foto finden.


----------



## Sh@dowblood (28. Januar 2009)

Ich find die Umfrage eig nicht schlecht könnte man son bischen mit den eigenen erfahrungen vergleichen um abschätzen zu können wie viele mal wieder zu übertreibungen neigen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Ich find jodoch das zwischen das zwischen sofazocker und dem inischreck noch was fehlt ich mein ich geh nicht täglich inis und farm dannach noch ne runde und mit questen bin ich auch nicht nur beschäftigt auch wenn ich keinen leistungsdruck verspüre ich mach so von jedem etwas


----------



## NarYethz (28. Januar 2009)

"Ich bin Profi und kenne alle Schlachtzugsinstanzen und/oder Arenen wie meine Westentasche."
finde die antwort etwas schlecht gewählt.. ich persönlich zähle mich zwischen dieser und der instanzenschreck-möglichkeit, denn einerseits war ich schon in vielen raidinis, andererseits gabs auch immer leute, die besseren dmg fuhren oder die bosstaktiken besser kannten, von daher find ich die "ich bin ein profi" variante etwas überheblich gewählt^^
mfg


----------



## Tessanja (28. Januar 2009)

ich finde die die antworten kommen mal 0 hin.
der grund ist das ich sagmal mindestens 80% der leute die ich bin ein arena/raidprofi ausgewählt haben sich entweder überschätzen odder es nicht ernst genommen haben. 
zur begründung: der momentane content ist einfach n witz, wer jetzt 10er naxx usw. gecleart hat weis noch lang nicht was pro raiden heist.
ich hab zb VOR dem nerf Kil'jaeden down gehabt, und momentan sath mit 3 adds und trotzdem finde auch immer mal leute die nen bischen besser sind.
also pls mehr auswahl im pve


----------



## Shedanhul (28. Januar 2009)

Ich hab, wie viele andere auch, den Profi angekreuzt, weil:
- ich mich selbst als fähigen Spieler sehe , der vorallem die Schlachtzüge unsicher macht. (in 5er Innis wird man mich selten sehen)
- der Instanzschreck (5er) wie gesagt nicht zu mir passt.
- ich mittlerweile auch schon seeehr lange spiele ;-)

Edit: Als eigene Antwort würde ich den Semi-Pro (eigenermaßen fähig, aber wenig Zeit)
mfG
Sheda


----------



## Pingu@Rexxar (28. Januar 2009)

Bei mir stimmt eigentlich nichts. Ich raide gern und gehe gern 5er inis.. was soll ich da nehmen?


----------



## Crash_hunter (28. Januar 2009)

Achtung hier kommt der inischreck...


----------



## Certerum (28. Januar 2009)

Hi

ich würd mal von mir behaupten das ich den schamanen wie meines wesetentasche kenne vorallem 
den verstärker! Auch raid insen und normale instanzen sind nicht unbekannt ! Kara za ssc waren schon zu bc zeiten 
meine leidenschaft die ich regel mäßig und erfolgreich mit meinem gildenstamm raid abgeklappert hab! Nax ist auch echt nett egál ob 10er oder 25er ich bin immer für ne runde zu haben den 10er besuche ich wie damals kara und za mit meinem stamm raid und der 25er wird noch folgen^^ PvP ist nicht so mein ding zwar geh ich gern mal tausendwinter und auch ab und wann auf die schlachtfelder aber arena nein danke wie gesagt meine leidenschaft liegt in den heros 5er und Raids egal ob 10er oder 25er!!!!

mfg Certerum


----------



## mirror-egg (28. Januar 2009)

Naja schwer zu sagen, ich kenne zwar die meisten Schlachtzüge aber der Ober Pro Gamer bin ich auch nicht. Ich würde mich so Mittelklasse vielleicht sogar obere Mittelklasse einschätzen.


----------



## Ganda (28. Januar 2009)

Hi

ich würde mich persönlich schon als Profi bezeichnen.

WotlK Content Clear und ich spiele zudem seit April 2005. Außerdem habe ich vor BC alles bis auf naxx und in BC alles bis auf Sunwell gesehn. 

Meinen Pala spiele ich nun auch schon seit Anfang 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 und habe mit ihm auch 2060 Rating in Season 4 erreicht


----------



## Fadekiller123 (28. Januar 2009)

Meinen Pala spiele ich nun auch schon seit Anfang 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 und habe mit ihm auch 2060 Rating in Season 4 erreicht
[/quote]

wow 2060 rating als pala mit dem imba roxxor vergelter healer push schwere leistung muss ich sagen o.O spiel mal als mage 2.1k+ rating dann kannst hier rum posern


----------



## Alexaeus (28. Januar 2009)

So,jetzt misch' ich mich auch mal in's Geschehen ein...

Ich denke,dass niemand perfekt sein kann.
Egal,was man tut;man kann immer was dazulernen!^^

P.S.: Ich halte mich für'n Instanzenschreck...

(Der Gürtel der Dunkelheit will nich' droppen! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)


----------



## Ganda (28. Januar 2009)

Fadekiller123 schrieb:


> Meinen Pala spiele ich nun auch schon seit Anfang
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



ich habe vor wotlk NIE als Vergelter PvP gemacht...soviel dazu.

Außerdem ist Holypala + Warrior sicher keine Imba kombo


----------



## Gauragar (28. Januar 2009)

Hmm, irgendwie halte ich die Auswahlmöglichkeiten deplaziert, was das eigentliche Thema angeht.
Schließlich lese ich aus den Auswahlmöglichkeiten eher die Vorlieben eines Spielers heraus als eine mögliche Selbsteinschätzung. 

Zudem ist nicht jeder Solospieler schlecht bzw. jeder Raider gut...

Was mich anbelangt, so habe ich mit meiner Magierin inzwischen fast alles gesehen und denke, dass ich sie recht gut spielen kann.
Zumindest, wenn ich mich mit anderen Magiern direkt vergleiche...

Aber meine Vorlieben liegen eindeutig im PvE, im PvP bin ich hoffnungslos verloren.


----------



## Michael_ (28. Januar 2009)

Ich würde mich selbst als Instanzschreck einschätzen obwohl ich auch gern farm und PVP spiele.

Arena ist net so mein Ding.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Fipse (28. Januar 2009)

Finde die Antworten auch unpassend. Ich kann eine Instanz auswendig kennen obwohl ich nie drinen war (Guides, Buffed Show etc)

Viel wichtiger ist eigentlich seinen Klasse zu beherrschen.

Noch wichtiger, wie lernwillig ich bin. Ich kann noch nie in einer Ini gewesen sein und trotzdem gut spielen. Indem man aufmerksam ist, vor dem Boss fragt wie er denn so abläuft, gut mit der Gruppe komuniziert etc.


----------



## Phoenix Craven (28. Januar 2009)

Sofa-Spieler...nur wenn die laune stimmt läuft WoW!


----------



## Mikrowelle (28. Januar 2009)

auf jedenfall instanzenschreck 

aber farmen streßt bissel als heiler 

MFG Mikrowelle  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Haszor (28. Januar 2009)

Tjoa, hab gesagt Instanzschreck kenne aber auch genug Raid Instanzen... Also einfach ein ausreichender Skill 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Maladin (28. Januar 2009)

Ich kann super RP spielen. Ich habe 4 verschiedene RP Outfits und spiele in 2 Gruppen paralell. Ich denke schon das ich recht gut bin und einigen etwas vormachen könnte. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



WoW is not only about DPS  ...  (it's definitely about pwning noobs) :>

/wink maladin


----------



## Calandor (28. Januar 2009)

ich lasse es alles ruhig angehen und sehe nicht ein mich für irgendetwas ab zu hetzen


----------



## Shokai (28. Januar 2009)

Bin Isch voll krasser Instanzenschreck XD  Farming ist aber voll un-geil 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Spaß beiseite, hab schon einiges drauf, vorallem sehr Reaktionsschnell


----------



## Morphes (28. Januar 2009)

Instanzschreck:  Tendenz aufwärts.
(gefarmt werden bei mir allerdings nur die Skillpunkte in meinen Berufen)

Ist so und bleibt so.

Ach willkommen bei Buffed Certerum  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## PARAS.ID (28. Januar 2009)

Ich halte mich schon für einen gewieften Profi meiner klasse (Priester) zumindest Spiel ich WoW schon seit über 2 Jahren (gut,noch nicht solang wie andere) dafür hab ich konsequent gespielt und bin nun in WOTLK schon Recht weit im content:

Naxx 10er clear
Naxx hero 3/4 Viertel Clear
Arachavon + Satharion normal/hero clear


Im Healmeter schaff ichs auch mit KdH nerf immernoch an 1. oder 2. Stelle in 10er (na wow bei 3 Heilern)/ Hero (mit 2k HPS) 
und Überheilung auf den hinteren Rängen. 
(Im Vergleich: Paladin überheilt ja ca 40 -50%, ich nur 12 -20%)

@Maladin: Ich bevorzug mein T7 als RP Equip. Nichts geht über einen Priester mit Heiligenschein + astralen flügeln.

Ich find ihn in hose und Hemd weniger ansprechend.


----------



## megalus (28. Januar 2009)

Ich bin "Sofa-Spieler"...

Oder eher auch nicht.

Ich Angel gern. Sammel Kräuter nud schaue mir Sonnenuntergänge an. Ich hasse Hektik und Wow-ler die von jedem anderen Spieler erwarten, das gz ws hf gl für ihn irgend einen Sinn machen. Kenne jede Inztanz so gut wie auswendig. Habe schon nahezu jeden Boss gelegt. Halte nichts von Epics jagen, Ruf farmen oder Gold scheffeln. Spiele wie mir die Nase gewachsen ist und gönne es jedem anderen auch. Ich farme manchmal völlig unnütze Dinge - weil ich Lust dazu habe. Ich Beschäftige mich der Kochkunst und finde es lustig was es alles so an Rezepten gibt. Ich mag kein PvP - das ist mir definitiv zu hektisch.

Eine interessante Umfrage wäre:

Wie stehst du emotional zu WoW:

1.) Ich bin dein ergebener Sklave - bestimme über mein Leben
2.) Ich höre Mittwochs zwischen 03:00 und 11:00 Uhr auf zu existieren
3.) Ich arbeite nur um das Geld für den WoW account zu haben (Essen wird überbewertet)
4.) Meine Gedanken lösen sich den ganzen Tag nicht von WoW
5.) Ich betäube meinen Geist mit WoW
6.) Ich begrüße Leute auf der Straße mit "Webe"
7.) Ich habe kein Reallife mehr
8.) Freunde? Ja! Einen Nachtelfdruiden, einen Orc Krieger und ne Blutelfe
9.) Wat zum Geier iss MMOG?


----------



## Stäschleider (28. Januar 2009)

Wie komm ich noch mal nach Booty Bay?


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lillyan (28. Januar 2009)

Ich bin gut in dem, was ich machen will. Mich zieht es selten in hohe Instanzen, von Raids ganz zu schweigen. Wenn ich mitgehe bin ich denke ich ganz gut, aber meine Interessen liegen einfach wo anders (leveln, questen, RP, ziehen, quatschen, farmen). Wenn ich wählen müßte würde ich mich zwischen Instanzschreck und Sofaspieler einordnen... Sofaschreck :>

//Edit: Eigentlich hätte ich nur megalus' Post zitieren müssen (den oberen Teil) und ein "/sign" drunter setzen können :>


----------



## megalus (28. Januar 2009)

@Lilyan

Jepp! So würd ich das auch sehen... obwohl mir 

Klein? Süß? Gefährlich! 

noch am Besten gefällt  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Schalalai-Paladin (28. Januar 2009)

Leider keine passende antwort für mich dabei. 

Denke ich beherrsche meinen char schon ganz gut, aber halt nur diesen einen deswegen: Fortgeschrittener einer Klassse 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Killerhexer (28. Januar 2009)

Das mit dem imba...
ist für die Kinder 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
der Rest für die Leute, die es drauf haben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Arquilis (28. Januar 2009)

ich queste und gehe gleichzeitig auch gerne durch instanzen. Dabei hab ich überhaupt keinen erfolgsdruck. Ich spiele nun ca. 1,5 Jahre und mein höchster char ist level 46^^;-)


----------



## Racziel (28. Januar 2009)

Also Buffed scheint eine etwas andere Auffassung von skill zu haben als ich. 
Ich verstehe unter skill wie gut man seinen Chrakter beherscht. Dazu zählt auch das Verhalten in der Gruppe (egal ob mit randoms oder mit 'alten Bekannten'). Für mich hat skill nichts mit den Instanzen oder Schlachtzügen oder der Arena zu tun. Denn wer skill hat kommt auch in einer komplett unbekannten Instanz gut zurecht. 

Hinter dem Wort skill verbergen sich mehrere 'Unterkategorien':

Reaktionsvermögen (wie schnell bemerke ich das der Tank da vorne HP verliert?)
Spontanitätsverhalten (Was ein add? schnell antanken!)
Lernverhalten (wie schnell begreife ich die Neue Taktik?)
Verhalten in der Gruppe (sollten wir nichtmal eine andere Taktik versuchen?)
Wissen über seine Klasse (ok ich brauche jetzt mehr int also tausche ich die 5 int gegen die 6 zaubermacht)
Wissen wie man mit seiner Klasse andere am besten unterstützen kann (ok den Wille buff geb ich jetzt mal allen castern und den Todesrittern*)

Es gilt zu beachten dass sich Stammgruppenmitglieder besser kennen und daher die Reaktionen ihrer Mitspieler besser vorraussehen können.

Ich denke das keiner in all diesen Kategorien absolut gut ist. Für mich gibt es Spieler die schnell reagieren und andere die schnell Wissen wie sie sich in einer unbekannten Situation zu verhalten haben. 
Wenn ich mich hier einordenen müsste würde ich sagen das ich schnell neue Taktiken lernen kann und das ich meine Klasse gut kenne und auch weiss wie ich mit meinem Char die anderen Gruppenmitlgieder unterstützen kann. Meine Reaktion ist in meinen Augen normal und manchmal reagiere ich auch spontan 'richtig' (aber nur manchmal 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

).

@PARAS.ID: Wenn du deine Klasse (Priester) kennen würdest, müsstest du wissen das T7 für Priester nicht zu gebrauchen ist (ich weiss das es ums rp ging aber ich bin so fair und überlasse die tokens den Leute die sie brauchen). Ich spiele selber Priester und habe nur ein t 7,5 teil an und mit ner hps von 2000 würd ich ausem raid geschmiessen werden. Zudem ist ein overheal von 12-20% absolut nichts besonderes. Ich selber habe im durchschnitt 10-13%. Außerdem ist man nach 2 Jahren kein Profi. Ich kenne genug Leute die schon ewig spielen und trotzdem keine Ahnung vom Spiel haben. Skill hat nichts mit der Spielzeit zutun! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Ich selber habe mich als Profi eingeschrieben auch wenn ich es hasse mich so zu bezeichnen. Ich würde mich lieber noch als Lehrer bezeichnen da ich vielen Leuten was beibringen kann.

Wenn ich mir die Ergebnisse angucke und darüber nachdenke weiss ich wieder warum ich nur Gildenintern in Instanzen gehe.... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

*Manche Spells der Todesritter (zb Todesmantel) profitieren vom geskillten Willenskraft-buff, welcher prozentual zur Willenskraft die Zaubermacht erhöht .


----------



## Jokkerino (28. Januar 2009)

Mir fehlt der Eintrag "Guter pvpler". Ich bin nicht imba, und hole mir mein equip hauptsächlich durch arena/bgs.

Hmm  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ashur89 (28. Januar 2009)

Moin, würde mich Spontan, trotz 4 Jahre langem WoW spielen, als Einsteiger bezeichnen, jedenfalls nach diesen Umfrage Kriterien.
Da ich doch sehr wenig spiele und mein Main immernoch nur schleppend vorran kommt (habe es erst mit BC zur 60 und mit Wotlk zu 70 gebracht), frage ich doch lieber die "Hardcore" Typen, die sonst wohl kein anderes Leben außer WoW kennen, wo ich dann hin muss um was zu machen usw, bzw mittlerweile meine netten Gildis, die mich nciht die ganze Zeit als Noob oder Boon bezeichnen.
Wenns hoch kommt spiele ich vielleicht 2-5 Stunden in der Woche und das wars auch, denn ich habe noch ein Leben außerhalb der Computerspiele und bin damit vollauf zufrieden.


----------



## Urengroll (28. Januar 2009)

Ich finde die Antwortmöglichkeiten blöd!
Bei den anderen Umfragen konnte man sich wiederfinden in den Antwortmöglichkeiten, aber hier, bei dieser Umfrage nicht.
Bin weder noch.......................^^


----------



## Hulkstar (28. Januar 2009)

Nett gedacht die Umfrage...
Leider total am Thema vorbeigeschossen.

Wie schon einige hier sagten, die meisten Punkte haben rein gar nichts mit wirklichem Skill zu tun.
Für mich besteht Skill darin, Theorycraft zu beherrschen. Mit anderen Worten, ein Priester, der beim
Bomben noch nicht kapiert hat, dass er vor Gedankenexplosion auf das Target vom DK, der eigentlich
zu 100% im Raid dabei ist bei den Massen auf den Servern, erstmal Verschlingende Seuche drauf machen
sollte, naja, den würde ich hier schon gar nicht einordnen können. Grund: Der DK verbreitet (Pestilenz)
nicht nur eigene Krankheiten, sondern auch die von Mitspielern und Verschlingende Seuche ist nunmal
eine Krankheit.
Wer das dann endlich erkannt hat, den kann man zu den "Skilled-Players" zählen, denn man merkt, er hat
sich mit seiner Klasse auseinander gesetzt. Soetwas sollte eigentlich Vorraussetzung sein, für alle die raiden
möchten.
Nur Theorycraft ist nicht alles. Es kommt das Taktikverständnis. Damit meine ich nicht das blinde
Auswendiglernen irgendwelcher Kampfabläufe, sondern das vermögen, selbst Situationen zu erkennen
und dementsprechend zu agieren. Das ist es auch, was meiner Meinung nach Spielspaß mit ausmacht.
Das meine lieben, sind dann die Spieler die man getrost Profis nennen kann. Das PvP-Äquivalent dazu
sind dann die eher ungewöhnlichen Combos, wie z.B. Schattenpriester / Mage die es schaffen auf hohen
Ratings zu spielen. Wieso ich diese als Skilled bezeichne? Ganz einfach, würde der Priester Diszi skillen und
sich nen Schurken ins Team holen, wäre die ganze angelegenheit für die beiden viel einfacher. Nur, wo bleibt
da der Reiz? Gerade Shadow / Mage haben viele gemeinsame Möglichkeiten, wenn man sie einmal erkennt.
Nur dafür, braucht man dann wirklich Skill.

Und das IMBA-Lexikon?
Nunja, das sind Spieler, die sich neue Taktiken für Bosse ausdenken, dabei die Fähigkeiten aller Klassen und
Skillungen mit einbeziehen können, somit warscheinlich Raidleader sind und damit für alle was gutes tun,
während sie mit einer Hand in der Hose Arena auf nem Rating vn 2200+ spielen und sich dabei nichtmal über
die bisherigen allgemeinen Serverlags aufregen, da sie sogar damit zurecht kommen.
Von dieser Art Spieler, gibt es aber nur eine Hand voll, vielleicht etwas mehr... Auf jeden fall aber lange nicht so
viele wie sich es hier angemast haben für IMBA zu stimmen. Solch einen Spieler kenne ich z.B. nicht persönlich.

Wofür ich gestimmt habe? Naja, ich würde mich gerade noch so als Pro einstufen, aber selbst dafür nur knapp,
denn PvP ist nicht so mein Ding, macht mir einfach kein richtigen Spaß.

Vll sollten sich ja einige leute neu einschätzen, überschätzen kommt nämlich nie gut an...


----------



## Darkjoker (28. Januar 2009)

Hmmmm.....

ich spiele WoW nun schon seit 3,5 jahren aber als Instanzschreck würde ich mich nun nicht bezeichnen, da ich halt nur abends zeit zum spielen habe und zum farmen ja mal gaaar keinen bock habe^^

aber diese umfrage ist eigentlich nur für PvE spieler gedacht und PvP Spieler können dazu nicht wirklich ne antwort geben.
dazu behaupte ich einfach mal das mindestens die hälfte von den leuten, die die oberen beiden punkte angewählt haben eigentlich keine ahnung haben. dafür laufen mir zu viele leute über den weg die nur halbwegs wissen was sie da reden oder gar keine peilung haben -.-

in dem sinne

dark


----------



## Weldras (28. Januar 2009)

Tolle Antwortmöglichkeiten Buffed..  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 .Immer Pve vernarrt ne ?^^


----------



## Tryko (28. Januar 2009)

IMBA! Im nächsten Lexikon findet Ihr unter dem Eintrag mein Foto. <hust>

Ich habe das gewählt weil ich gerade im Naxx 10-er GInternen Raid 1. im DMG war mit meinem Feral DD. Das macht mich überglücklich.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Bei jedem Boss hat ich nen DPS von weit über 3K, bei Loatheb über 5K, trotzdem bin ich nichtmal full epic equibt. Dudus können alles, aber DOCH am bessten!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

lg Tryko

EDIT:
@ Hulkstar:
Ich bin deiner Meinung. Jedoch stimme ich dir in einem kleinen Bereich nicht zu, wenn man IMBA wortwörtlich nimmt, ist kein Spieler IMBA, alle sind WEIT davon entfernt. Jedoch solltest du nicht auf die grammatische Form sondern auf die kommunikative Funktion achten, und die definiert IMBA als skillvoll. Skillvoll ist man aber nicht NUR durch Wissen, sondern auch durch Intelligenz. Also der Fähigkeit, wenn man noch kein oder wenig Wissen hat, trotzdem gut handeln zu können, über ein höchst logisches Denkverhalten zu verfügen. DAS ist die andere Seite von skill. So kannte ich schon ganz wenige Neulinge, die wenig Ahnung vom Spiel hatten, es jedoch trotzdem geschafft haben, korrekt zu handeln. Racziels Beitrag finde ich jedoch schon viel passender.


----------



## Resta (28. Januar 2009)

hm, ich finde leider auch, dass die antwortmöglichkeiten wenig über den skill eines spielers verraten...


----------



## metalsoul20 (29. Januar 2009)

Also ich hätte gern noch ne Antwortmöglichkeit zwischen "Instanzcheck" und "Sofa-Spiele" gehabt.
Ich geh gern, ohne Zwang, Questen/in Inis/farmen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Reeth Caldason (29. Januar 2009)

naja das is nun schwer zu sagen. wollte mich eig. so in die zweitbeste kategorie einordne da ich gaz gut bin aba jetz net der totale psycho. aba da steht ich kenne alle arenen und innis auswendig. naja gut...die arenen alle zu kennen is ja wohl kein akt^^ raiden is wieder so ne andre sache. ich mache seid geraumer zeit kein pve mehr. war nur ein einziges mal gnaz kurz in naxx. nun hab ich ja auch pvp wegen dem leistungsdruck zeitgelassen hab da ich im rl genug stress hab und ich spielen und net arbeiten will. aba in meinen pvp sowie pve zeiten war ich eig. immer ganz gut und sobald ich mich in eine sache kurz ein wenig einespielt hab geh ch schon gut a. aba hey nobodey is perfekt der imba hardcore psycho pro bin ich mit sicherheit net=)


----------



## Beckham1001 (29. Januar 2009)

Bin eher so ein ..äähm Einer der die Instanzen halt auswendig kennt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Von Normal bis BC 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Alles auswendig.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tandes (29. Januar 2009)

Und wieder eine Buffed Umfrage die fürn Arsch ist.
Glaube wir sollten mal ne Umfrage machen über den Skill
der Buffedmitarbeiter, die diese Umfragen und Antwortmöglichkeiten
sich ausdenken.

1: Ihr seid so Imba das ihr jede einfach zu beantwortende Umfrage versaut  (99%)
2. Ihr seid so schlau zu kündigen um bei einer seriösen Firma zu arbeiten (0%)
3. Ihr denkt nach, bevor man eine Umfrage ins Web stellt (1%)

sorry leute aber das ist wirklich mal unprofessionell, da man eh nicht auf die ehrlichkeit
der Leute zählen darf.

/kick und bann 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Arelius (29. Januar 2009)

Ich habe keine Antwort gefunden die passt und darum muss ich mich wohl meiner Stimme enthalten. Im Grunde is es deshalb doch überflüssig so eine Umfrage zu starten. Die meisten Spieler denken ja leider von sich das sie ihren char beherrschen und alles über instanzen wissen, weil sie sich leute im Internet angucken die ihren char wirklich beherrschen und dann versuchen das Gesehene zu kopieren. Das heißt aber nicht, dass man seinen Char beherrscht. 

Bosspull - bei 55% Priesterheiler tot -  bei 54% Palaheiler tot - Vergelter entflucht und heilt - Shadow switcht und heilt mit. Bei 6k Leben des bosses fällt der tank um. Boss down und nur der shadow hat überlebt. Das heißt seinen char beherrschen. In Krisensituationen wissen was zu tun ist. Alles andere ist Kinderkram. Jeder der auf lvl 80 ist, sollte bis dahin bemerkt haben was sein char kann und was nicht. Aber zu wissen DAS der char etwas machen kann reicht nicht. Ein Mage z.B der bei einem Gruppenadd ohne Zeichen nicht sicher ist welchen mob er sheepen soll, oder ein Jäger der ohne 2 Minuten Vorbereitung nicht weiß wie er am besten den mob in die Eisfalle zieht, ist ein ziemlicher Stressfaktor. Das diese Situationen nicht in allzu großes Repkosten-Farmen ausufert liegt nur daran, dass die Instanzen zur Zeit relativ einfach gehalten sind und nur an ganz wenigern Stellen ein Fehler sofort bestraft wird.

Ich denke darum, dass die Umfrage überflüssig ist, da sowieso jeder zweite von sich sagt ein pro zu sein. Die Antwortmöglichkeiten lassen ja im Grunde auch nur die Wahl zwischen nem 5-10 Stunden pro Tag Spieler auf der einen Seite und Gelegenheitszocker auf der anderen Seite. Da is ja klar was Leute antworten, weil sich ja sowieso etabliert zu haben scheint, dass casual gamer zu sein heißt, dass man das Spiel nicht beherrscht. 50 Mal lieber nehm ich jemanden der nur mal zwischendurch zockt weils ihm spass macht mit in Instanzen, als den durchschnittlichen Schurken der oben beim Abstimmen angegeben hat der König der Welt zu sein.

Wenn ihr von so nem Beitrag hier also schon Umfrage der Woche macht, dann bitte nächstes Mal etwas das mehr drüber nachdenken. In der Form ist es einfach nicht sinnvoll.


----------



## Gilindriana (29. Januar 2009)

Instanzenschreck - gehe total geren in 5er inis. 10er inis gehn auch noch, aber 25er sind nicht so der fall. 
Gibt zwar geilen loot, aber die chance da was abzugreifen ist sehr gering und ich bin meist ganz unten inder 
dmg liste ^^
Farmen mach ich eher weniger.


----------



## eaglestar (29. Januar 2009)

Naja, ich bin gerade auf Stufe 80 angekommen und beginne so langsam mit den HC Instanzen.

Also noch eine Woche und ich bin der M3g4-R°xX0R   ;-)


Gruß
eagle


----------



## Kildran (29. Januar 2009)

naja so richtig kann ich das gar nicht beurteilen da ich seit kurz vor bc kein WoW mehr spiele (seit ca dem 18ten september ^^) 

das addon gefällt mir überhaupt nicht was den schwierigkeitsgrad angeht und so aber vor dem addon war ich einer der top healer meiner gilde und in den 5er innis kannte ich auch jeden winkel 

hab jezz einfach mal instanzschreck genommen ^^ ich glaube das passt eher dazu da ich ja keine erfahrungen aus WotLK habe


----------



## Floyder (29. Januar 2009)

Ich habe für "Sofa-Spieler" abgestimmt.
Wobei ich eigentlich eher nen bisschen PvP oder ein paar Instanzen mache, anstatt zu questen.


----------



## Ashnaeb (29. Januar 2009)

Sorry, kann mich mit keiner Frage identifizieren. Warum gabs keinen Punkt "Schlachtfeldschreck" und "Powertwinker"?


----------



## Elesmer (29. Januar 2009)

hi,

ich kann leider auch nichts mit der umfrage anfangen.

ich behaupte einfach mal ich verstehe und spiele meine skillung (heildruide) besser als viele andere druiden. auch moonkin oder feral kenne ich die spielweisen sehr gut, bin aber nicht so gut mangels zeit um die erfahrungswerte zu erlangen.
ich weiß das klingt arrogant, aber leider muss ich immer wieder eulen, katzen, tanks oder andere druidenheiler auf simpelsten dinge hinweisen. letztendlich (wenn sie kritikfähig sind) verbessern sie sich eigentlich auch immer....

mit theroiecraft kenne ich mich aber nicht großartig aus. ich sehe halt ob items besser sind oder nicht, aber zB wie viel rüstung ein lederitem mit agi mir letztendlich in bär genau gibt, das ist mir völlig egal.

letztendlich ist es halt so dass der wille sich mit seiner klasse auseinanderzusetzen über den "skill" entscheidet. 

aus dem grund dass ich nie negative kritik bekommen habe und in jedem raid/in jeder grp gern gesehen bin , gehe ich davon aus das ich ein sehr gut heiler bin.

letztendlich hat das allerdings nichts mit farmen oder so zu tun, wie es in der umfrage gekoppelt als antwort steht.

viele leute framen, kaufen sich epics, mounts, sind stinkreich (in wow) und beherrschen doch nicht ihren avatar.

so far 

ele


----------



## Aplizzier (29. Januar 2009)

Ich geh ab und an in Inis und Raiden und manchmal auch nix^^


----------



## dergrossegonzo (29. Januar 2009)

*SEMI-PRO * 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


Spiele ca. 3-5 Stunden am Abend und das 3-4x die Woche. 

Heros und Naxx im Wechsel. Archa und Onyx Random 10 und 25.

PvP: Null


----------



## QuickBen (29. Januar 2009)

lächerliches Umfragethema mMn.


----------



## Arithos (29. Januar 2009)

Ich finde die Antworten passen nicht wirklich zu der Frage. Wenn die Frage lauten würde "Was für ein Spieler seid ihr?" oder einfach nur "In welche dieser Kategorien würdet ihr euch einordnen?" könnte man nichts gegen die Umfrage sagen.

zB die Antwortmöglichkeit "Einsteiger": Entweder IST man Einsteiger oder nicht. Es gibt Einsteiger, die haben vorher andere MMORPGs gespielt und beherrschen das Spiel nach kurzer Zeit besser als manch andere alteingesessene Spieler weiß aber trotzdem nicht wo Booty Bay ist, weil es bei ihm Beutebucht heißt.

Ebenso "Instanzschreck" oder "Sofa-Spieler". Jemand der völlig ohne Leistungsdruck dahinquestet ist nicht automatisch jemand, der in 5er-Instanzen völlig hilflos ist.

Und so weiter - ich für meinen Teil kann nur eine Antwort komplett ausschließen (Einsteiger, weil ich nunmal schon seit Closed Beta spiele), für alle anderen würde es auf die genauere Fragestellung ankommen:


Was mache oder bin ich aktuell? --> Sofa-Spieler

Was machte oder war ich die meiste Zeit meiner WoW-Laufbahn? --> Instanzenschreck (evtl. "Profi", wenn man diesen Ausdruck als das Gegenteil von Volln00b betrachtet)

*Fragen formulieren is ungut* --> Weiters würde ich mein Können am ehesten in die Kategorie Profi einordnen WENN ich denn die Zeit für WoW hätte.

*------------''-------------* --> Wenn es rein darum ginge was ich _denke_ was ich _könnte_ würde ich mich fast in die Kategorie "IMBA!" einordnen. Wie gesagt, ich sage nicht, dass ich aktuell ein "IMBA!"-Spieler bin, ich sage nur, dass ich denke das sein zu können (wenn ich zB statt 3-4 Stunden täglich 16 Stunden Zeit (und Lust ^^) hätte).


----------



## Noboru (29. Januar 2009)

Stäschleider schrieb:


> Wie komm ich noch mal nach Booty Bay?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



_Was_ ist Booty Bay? *G*


----------



## Tyyres (29. Januar 2009)

05'06 PG , Top 5 Mages from Dethecus
07'08 med skill , scheiss addon & kein spass amspielen
09 lowskill , queste nurnoch & spiele smiter , habe viel erreicht siehe oben =)


----------



## Nexyylol (29. Januar 2009)

Spiele seit Wotlk nicht mehr aktiv aber war mit 3 verschiendenen Chars in BC 2300+ auf 2 verschiedenen Pools (Raserei, Blutdurst).

Vondaher: IMBA! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sam861 (29. Januar 2009)

Also ich Spiele jetzt schon seit dem Release von WoW und würde mich als Profi bezeichnen, auch wenn ich nicht die Raid Inis Wöchentlich besuche. Aber ich kenne meine klassen sehr gut die ich spiele. Und das gilt glaub für alle ob Pro oder Anfänger, man lernt nie aus.

in dem sinne  

Mfg


----------



## Fochi (29. Januar 2009)

Offtopic: Schönes Palaschlumpf Bild xD

Topic: Also ich spiel meist 5mann Instanzen und bin Solo unterwegs, finde das ganz gut, man hat keinen Druck, 
da es nur 5man instanzen sind, das equip lässt dann natürlich zu wünschen übrig aber was soll man machen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## TheOlimar (29. Januar 2009)

> IMBA! Im nächsten Lexikon findet Ihr unter dem Eintrag mein Foto. <hust>	 [ 274 ]


... die 274 die  auf IMBA geklickt haben sind sicher zu 90 % Mutilate Rouge und/oder Arcanmage. Weil dafür braucht man ja am meisten playerskill 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich bin son mix aus 5mann instanzschreck und profi 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Argolo (29. Januar 2009)

Es macht mir irgendwie nur Angst, dass Dagrimm (Florian Emmerich) die Umfrage gestartet hat. O.o


----------



## Focht (29. Januar 2009)

verdammt Sofa-Spieler passt ja perfekt auf mich.......immer schön alles ruhig und gemütlich angehen xD


----------



## Alpax (30. Januar 2009)

Hab auch Instanzschreck genommen .. wir haben zwar Satharion down aber in Naxx haben wir nur 2 Wings und nagen gerade am dritten .. von daher ... erstmal nur Instanzschreck ^^


----------



## Shadowdragen (30. Januar 2009)

Juhu ich bin ein Sofa Schreck  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## whitepanther (30. Januar 2009)

Instanzschreck... eindeutig, auch wenn ich fast alle Klassen kenne, so nimmt mich ja doch keine SG mit. Bleiben eben nur die 5er für mich. *schnieft*


----------



## Xondor (30. Januar 2009)

Wie IMMER ist keine passende Antwort dabei. Das zu schaffen ist ja inzwischen schwieriger als das gegenteil.


----------



## Elvisbot (30. Januar 2009)

naja immer wieder schwierig zu antworten...

so als 78er tank (zur zeit) kenne ich die inis auswendig die man mit dem level spielen kann, aber was kommt danach...

und bei ner ini kommt das ja trotzdem irgendwie auf die gruppe an ob das ding funktioniert oder nicht...

von da her was soll man da schon wählen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Annovella (31. Januar 2009)

"#4  Nyxon am 28. January
Naja, die Umfrage ist nicht so gut finde ich, Buffed.de scheint "Skill" ja so zu definieren das wenn jemand alle Inis kennt viel "Skill" hat. Ich definiere Skill aber nach Movement, spontanen Handel im Bosskampf/Trash und Dmg/Healoutput im vergleich zu dem Equipment was man trägt."

!


----------

